# What can you put in a Kong?



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

We've got a Kong to keep the pet Beagle puppy occupied (for a while anyway!!! ) and we have only put the bacon flavour spray foam inside which he loves, but i was wondering what other people have put in their Kongs - can you put their wet food or dry food in as an alternative to in a bowl so it takes them a bit more effort to get their food?

also any other ideas of what to put in the kong other than the bacon flavoured foam that might last longer in their and keep him occupied even more?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I put everything from dry biscuits (works for about 20 mins) to fruit and veg thats been in a blender, peanuts butter, banana apples everything and freeze it, works wonders x


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

freeze it - wow thats a new one on me (but i am a Kong noviceat the moment!!) so you put the food/treats in the Kong and actually put the Kong itself in the freezer and then take it out when its frozen and then let them have it in its frozen form?

do they spend ages licking at the kong ice lolly??


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I fill it with wet food and freeze it, too. Lasts them ages and nice on hot days. Also peanut butter seems to go down well.


----------



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

I usually put treats or mixer biscuits in Missy's. Think I might try filling it and freezing it now to


----------



## Sausage's Mum (Nov 3, 2008)

I put chicken, ham or corned beef in the kong. In summer I make dog meat ice pops which all my dogs have really liked.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

I put applaws cat food and rice in mine Blaise goes nuts for it!!


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

I tend to freeze stock, chicken, beef etc in Alfie's kong and cover the end with peanut butter to stop it leaking out.

If you go on the Kong website, they have their own recipes!

KONG Pet Toys - Legendary Strength, Quality, and Performance

H x

p.s. how are you finding life with a Beagle.. it's life changing!


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the Kong tips - I'll check out Kongs own recipes too - only used the Kong spray so far but he licks it all out pretty quick and then its over - i think the peanut butter idea will keep him going longer as its sticky!!! :laugh:

Hollie.hocks - It certainly is life changing having a Beagle!  i'll have to upload some photo's. He's great - fun and excited when we're playing yet can be very chilled and relaxed and sleeps on your lap when you just want to chill on the sofa. But at 5 months he's still a pup and keeps getting into mischief with his nasel led explorations around the house, his obsession with trying to eat everything including the house plants and his occassional weeing in the house (hopefully occurring less and less!!)


----------



## thedodecahedron (Sep 10, 2009)

When Regis was younger a little peanut butter made him a little runny when it came to doing his business. The vet recommended canned pumpkin (just plain pumpkin, no sugar or anything added) and stuff that in the Kong. I freeze it and Regis seems to get just as excited as when I give him something yummier. He's older now, and doesn't seem to react to almond butter so occasionally he gets that if I am feeling guilty about leaving him...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I put dry food in it, he's not interested in it in the slightest if it's got wet food inside it, but love batting it around the floor to get dry biscuits out. doesn't last long though..


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I make a mixture of things such as banana, pears, apples and peanut butter, blended in the blender and frozen. I put peanut butter in the holes to hold the goop in the kong.

I also make a pumpkin (great for firming up stools if your dog has an upset tum, always have a can of pumpkin on hand) and boiled chicken blended treat for when dogs aren't feeling 100%.

I also let my dogs have frozen broccoli on occassion.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Press down hard on Kong on a solid surface. Insert as many shaped dog biscuits as poss or stick a bonio in. Release Kong, give to dog. 

2. Pop Kong wide end up in a cup. Fill with broken up wholemeal bread and grated cheese. Pop in microwave for 20 - 30 secs. Allow to cool. Remove from cup and give to dog.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

hollie.hocks said:


> I tend to freeze stock, chicken, beef etc in Alfie's kong and cover the end with peanut butter to stop it leaking out.
> 
> If you go on the Kong website, they have their own recipes!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting that link hollie.hocks!

I tried their suggestion of melting a cheese slice over a dental kong in the microwave (I put it in the fridge afterwars to make sure it was completely cool before giving it to Otto) and Otto loves it!

I only actually used half a slice since he's only a pup but it's taking him ages to get all the cheese out and he's racing round the house with it having a great time.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

You can try those kong shaped biscuits, the puppies dry food, maybe even cheese, Milo loves his cheese, try to stay away from the wet meat sort of stuff, unless you wash it out throughly after your puppy has finished with it.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Right I know this is a very stupid question. I got a puppy kong for Jojo. If I was to put peanut butter in it does it just go in the very ends as the holes are very tiny and I can't see how he would get anything out of it?
Was thinking it may be good to leave him with this when the dogs are left alone,


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I do a mixture of natural yogurt ,honey and banana and freeze the kong.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I do the dried food and grated cheese in the microwave too - it melts and sets and keeps the biscuits inside longer.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I use mine to give them their dinner if I want to keep them busy - just soak the dry food in water and when it's mushy put it in the kong - freeze to make it last even longer. Or stuff with wet food (you can still freeze it)

Smear 1/2 a teaspoon of marmite around the inside to be licked out.

Probiotic yoghurt, diced carrots, dry dog food - stuff and freeze.

Block the hole at the end with a little piece of cheese, fill with chicken stock and freeze - makes a great doggie lolly.

I even stuff left over roast dinner into my 2's - I think that's their fav. 

Really you can use anything you can put in there  Just remember to take it into account when calculating daily food allowance.


----------



## Poipin (Aug 14, 2009)

I normally put biscuits in it, and stuff up all the free corners/holes with bread, and then put a lump of peanut butter on the top to keep it all in.

Really liking all the ideas on here though, think my 2 are in for a treat!!


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I put cream cheese in mine! Comes in a squirty bottle at half the price of the Kong branded stuff


----------

